# My ten gallon planted tank



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Here are a few picture of newly planted/cycled tank.
newly planted


week or so after, plus cutting and replanting stems


some nice pearling


more


shot with miniature effect on PowerShot SD1400 IS


that's it for now, will update down the line.

Edited
So one air stone is for air(round one), and the smaller one is for diy co2. I'm using a simple tetra whisper internal filter. Along with a Aqua-Glo t8 18000K bulb(medium light I believe?). I know it's best to have a plan before, but I'm just gonna wing it. But I plan on getting a piece of driftwood and attaching some moss to it to hide the filter from view. And I'm gonna try to get my hands on some baby tear as a foreground plant(I love a carpet). And as for rock work, I've added a couple pieces in the second weeks photo might, might not add more.

New
Bought some Mayaca bunch, and green cabomba at BA's. Also rearranged rocks to the back, gives it a good background. Might add more to the back. 

Let me know what yeah think, thanks.


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

*10 Gallon planted*

More info!

What are the two air stones for on the left? What type of filter is that? What sort of lighting are you using? Is this going to be a low-tech planted tank?

I love planted nanos... planning on adding some driftwood or rock work?

Looking forward to the updates!


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

A picture of my plants asleep. closed all up, well not the vals.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

updated: growing to the top, time to trim.


Holy reflection batman!


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

June update.
going to take out a few val's as they are growing too much. (putting them into 30gal)


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

*update august


----------



## redfishbluefish (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful tanks! I hope to have one half as nice so quick. I'll be starting from scratch tomorrow, picking up a 30-gallon tank and CO2 system. What did you use in your substrates? Mineralized topsoil or store-bought? Is it tricky to get the moss to grow up the driftwood? (Sorry to pump for info, I'm new to this.)


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

hey thanks for the comment. umm well i used regular topsoil in the ten gallon, but i would suggest using *Miracle Grow Organic Potting Mix, but any organic/top soil works*. and use string to tie down the moss onto wood/rock outside of the tank, then place it in direct light and it will grow.



redfishbluefish said:


> Beautiful tanks! I hope to have one half as nice so quick. I'll be starting from scratch tomorrow, picking up a 30-gallon tank and CO2 system. What did you use in your substrates? Mineralized topsoil or store-bought? Is it tricky to get the moss to grow up the driftwood? (Sorry to pump for info, I'm new to this.)


----------



## redfishbluefish (Aug 2, 2011)

String for the moss -- cool tip. And potting soil that comes in a small bag is a welcome suggestion too. Did it take long to settle down? I had been reading purist threads that say all potting soils have too many nutrients, and to only use regular topsoil had to be washed, stirred, dried and sifted several times over before it could be near the tank, to be free of fertilizer and large organic pieces. So today I bought some root-friendly Eco-complete that says it has a new formula that is more bio-active. But I had not given up hope if adding in some soil. The bag suggests 3 inches depth, and 1-2 lbs per gallon. The bag will likely give me about 2" in a 30-gallon half moon, I'm guessing, since the tank is tall, not wide. Still, perhaps I can add some soil.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

I capped the dirt with an inch or more of regular play-sand too, so that the dirt wouldn't come up. I'm guessing it would also slow down the excess of nutrients in the water due to the soil. 

check out Dustinsfishtanks for more info on this. I personally just wing it. Very low maintenance tanks.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

tens been shut down a year ago, but recently came back to life as a planted tank.


----------

